
Supreme Court Makes It Easier to Win Big Damages for Severe Patent Violations - protomyth
http://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-makes-it-easier-to-win-big-damages-for-severe-patent-violations-1465830509
======
tracker1
Sane IP Panda is a sad panda... :-(

